
'Russian Elon Musk' raped and tortured to death in custody, say experts - krn
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/valery-pshenichny-russian-elon-musk-raped-tortured-death-custody-a8309111.html
======
jseliger
I wonder why smart and competent-seeming people who can get out of Russia stay
in Russia. For most of the last 200 years, if not longer, the smartest thing
anyone in Russia could do was (and today is) get out of Russia. Staying seems
to have limited upside compared to these very significant downsides.

~~~
rkul
Have you ever faced the decision to leave your "home"? There are many
variables to consider that question the very existential beliefs of a person.
"Smart" means different things. Furthermore, the outside environment as well
as the inside world of a person is always plastic so the threshold between
staying and leaving is very murky. By the time, it is "obvious" to leave, it
is often too late.

